# grain sprout, binding fibers, dewy, neck line...



## Evita

Hola!
Estoy haviendo una traducción para unos catálogos de cosméticos y ya sólo me falta lo siguiente para acabar:
-Grain sprout: podría ser germen de cereal?
- Binding fibers
- Dewy: sé que la traducción literal es rovío, pero como sería la traducción para definir el aspecto de la piel?
- Leaning with straight strokes (referente a la aplicación de una crema)
- Neck line:

Muchas gracias


----------



## Diziet

Hola Evita,
precisamente tengo una crema en cuyo envase pone "Soft and Dewy Skin All Day". En este contexto significa "hidratada".


----------



## Sallyb36

neckline = escote


----------



## Evita

Muchísimas gracias Sallyb y Diziet. Alguna idea de los otros tres:"grain sprout", "binding fibers" y "leaning with straight strokes)


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, tocaya...
Grain sprout es *brote de cereal / fibra.*
Sigo buscando.
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿Cuál es el contexto de binding fibers? ¿La frase completa?
EVA.


----------



## Evita

Field and topic:
Elasticidad de la piel
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Hola! Me podría ayudar alguien a traducir est: "binding fibers". La sentencia sería: "....the herbal silicic acid improves the condition of binding fibers" sobre los atributos de un té.
Gracias


----------



## Evita

Hola Eva! Gracias por ayudarme siempre tanto!
Se trata de los beneficios de un té sobre la piel (celulitis): "....the herbal silicic acid improves the condition of binding fibers.."
Lo he puesto también en Terminología Médica, por si acaso


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, Evita, es que tus consultas son siempre muy interesantes...
Se trata de algún tipo de fibras, tal vez de colágeno, pero no estoy muy segura.
Sigo buscando.
EVA.


----------



## Cereth

según yo habla acerca de una *combinación de fibras*... al menos así lo he visto en las cápsulas de un fitofármaco llamado chitosan.. no sé que tanto se aplique a lo que estás traduciendo 

si me das más contexto quizás, saludos!!


----------



## Michan

Hola, sería fibras enlazantes, pero es aconsable poner un poco más de contexto, Saludos


----------

